# Annoying milk frog behaviour



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Up until a couple of weeks ago my milk frogs were silent little active things jumping around their tank every night running up and down the glass...

Then one started making little noises each night for a few seconds. As the last 2 weeks went by they started to get louder and longer resulting in the problem i have been facing the last several nights.
Instead of running up and down the glass and jumping around like he used to as soon as the lights go out he's straight in his water dish floating in the water with legs spread out croaking all night long :bash: its like 4 loud slow (similar to a white's croak but more whiney) croaks every 20 seconds or so. 
Its so annoying they are in my bedroom and I can still hear them with ear plugs in! 

I have tried putting less water in the dish but he still sits in it croaking his head off all night. How can I stop this behaviour?:whip:

The other one is starting to croak too but isn't as an advanced croaker as the noisy one he still in his practicing stage :lol2: but likely to be a pro by next week!:bash:

Can't move the tank out my room as its too heavy to move and my room is heated the rest of the house is far too cold.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Let them croak, at least you know they're happy.

Or sleep downstairs for a while:lol2:


----------



## stegriff (Feb 13, 2011)

hmmm maybe its that time of year and breeding season for em how old are they? sounds like hes trying to impress a lady to his little pool


----------



## hereces (Nov 2, 2010)

My male has been calling from his water bowl a lot too, I've also noticed that his nuptial pads are a lot darker.
I enjoy the noise he makes and I'm glad he is happy.:smile:

If you really can't cope with the noise I guess you are going to have to:

1. Move the frogs to another room
2. Sleep in another room

I hope you find the solution you are looking for.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Ha I told you so. I've been waiting for this moment 

With mine I had to wear ear defenders until I got them moved from the bedroom :bash: 

I dont mind the sound of the milks as long as they are not in my ear. Its quite amusing at times as if they are having a conversation. I dont know any way of stopping it - its what they do, at least they seem happy and healthy. If its any consolation they can go months without calling before starting up again


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope mine don't croak, my parents have said if any frogs disturb them or my brother they have to go


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Mbar said:


> Ha I told you so. I've been waiting for this moment
> 
> With mine I had to wear ear defenders until I got them moved from the bedroom :bash:
> 
> I dont mind the sound of the milks as long as they are not in my ear. Its quite amusing at times as if they are having a conversation. I dont know any way of stopping it - its what they do, at least they seem happy and healthy. If its any consolation they can go months without calling before starting up again


Yes i was waiting for your response as I remember you telling me about all this :lol2: 
I wonder what it is that makes them stop for those months? I don't mist their enclosure as I assume this would encourage them to do it. Maybe i'll give them a smaller water dish :devil:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've not heard a peep out of tito since that time I saw him do it a while ago! All three of mine are in separate tanks at the mo, kachiri is miserable without her boyfriend, ive never seen a frog looking so sad before!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I hope mine don't croak, my parents have said if any frogs disturb them or my brother they have to go


from your pics on facebook mine look bigger than yours even though yours are older! So maybe you have all this to come :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope not, as I'll have to sell them  I'll leave the light on at night and cover them during the day if it comes tonic :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

*to it damn iPhone! Lol


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> Maybe i'll give them a smaller water dish :devil:


I had a water dish originally but the frogs became competititive for it - very loud and aggressive. After this I changed to having one or two inches of water in the bottom of the viv and plenty of hiding places. This did help help reduce the noise levels slightly plus its very entertaining watching them swim about

I hope nobody has to get rid of their frogs for doing what comes naturally


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It wouldn't be me getting rid of the frogs, it would be my parents. I love croakey frogs :flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

right I have the answer :lol2:
send them to me :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

and you must video it so we can hear it


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol2: u have enough woman!!

Its night time again and they are croaking as usual :lol2:

Also noticed they have started to cluck at each other now as well as calling its quite cute as if they are talking like Mbar said :flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

please video them,I need to see :lol2::flrt:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> please video them,I need to see :lol2::flrt:


I just videoed him doing it he wasn't at his loudest just warming up for the night ahead :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

here it is 

YouTube - Amazon Milk frog croaking in water dish


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> here it is
> 
> YouTube - Amazon Milk frog croaking in water dish


Love it!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Very good. I always find it difficult to describe their calls but thats a great example. As I played it one of mine joined in


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you been feeding it beans?lol :lol2::lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

it does sound like squeaky farts! :lol2:


----------

